# The 304 stainless steel "Alashan" slingshot from Aliexpress



## Pebble Shooter (Mar 29, 2014)

Hello everybody,

Nice thick (11.5 mm or 0.45 inches), very well polished 304 stainless steel in a shape that is both aesthetically pleasing, ergonomic, and practical from a shooting perspective: that pretty well sums up the "Alashan" slingshot, which has apparently yielded success at numerous Chinese slingshot shooting competitions.

I particularly like the flowing lines and the relative simplicity of this design, which has a fork width of 6.5 cm (2.55 inches), which appears to be fairly wide compared to the usual 4 to 5 cm fork widths of most Chinese slingshots I have seen online.

The "Alashan" is a wrap & tuck flat band slingshot that comes with a set of simple but very clear fiber optic sights, an interesting decorative lanyard, and a set of good quality rubber flat bands (a bit too strong for this slingshot in my opinion). This slingshot will literally fit inside any back jeans pocket. A screw with a hole at the bottom of the slingshot grip allows for the included lanyard to be attached.

I opted to attach a set of low draw weight flat bands (0.40 mm rubber) cut to 19 cm length with a 15 mm to 10 mm taper, and a small microfiber pouch suited to shoot 7 mm steel ammo at 10 meters: in the right hands, this slingshot can be extremely accurate. This could also be a good slingshot for beginners, thanks to those wider forks.

Purchased at Aliexpress for under USD 20, this is truly excellent value for money, and a slingshot I would recommend to anyone seeking a solidly made stainless steel slingshot without superfluous gizmos - while nevertheless having the advantages of fiber optic sights.

The Aliexpress link to purchase the "Alashan" slingshot, if ever:

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/304-Stainless-Steel-Slingshot-Alashan-Champion-Slingshot-Dinghaijin-Titanium-Alloy-Sighting/32869548912.html?spm=2114.search0204.3.1.301e3d2e05uYLa&ws_ab_test=searchweb0_0,searchweb201602_1_10065_10068_10059_10884_5726811_10887_10696_100031_10084_10083_10103_10618_5726911_10307_10134,searchweb201603_60,ppcSwitch_5_ppcChannel&algo_expid=5898ade1-8d7f-41cc-9b3e-5fe1efb68989-0&algo_pvid=5898ade1-8d7f-41cc-9b3e-5fe1efb68989&transAbTest=ae803_2&priceBeautifyAB=0

Enjoy the video & let me know what you think about the "Alashan".


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

Nice one. Those sights can help adopt a comfortable anchor point, as low as anyone would like.
Can it be held thumb brace at all?


----------



## Pebble Shooter (Mar 29, 2014)

The thumb brace should technically be possible, although the highly polished frontal surfaces of the fork holding inlets might be a bit slippery for that.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

I noticed that GZK now has an upgraded version of the *Alashan* with a laminated wood handle and 2 choices for fork width. The pics of the fork tips look a bit confusing though. The screw in the top of the tip appears to be for sight adjustment but I'm not sure. I guess a cap goes over the screw?

The 80mm version looks pretty good!

https://trade.onloon.net/detail?itemId=d6e807a40b0540a791d845efb2a6a431


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Cool! These guys are coming out with new stuff it seems every day!


----------



## Grandpa Pete (May 2, 2013)

Looks good. I can not shoot that type of frame, do to a motor cycle accident two years ago, but I do enjoy seeing what is on the market.

GP


----------

